# water discount/soap not hardening



## Taratunafish (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello soapmakers. I recently took two soapmaking classes via adult education. I have a question regarding a CP recipe using a water discount: the teacher basically did all the measuring out, so I can't comment on how much of a discount she used. The basic soap recipe was an olive/coconut oil mix. The class was somewhat rushed and I wonder if the recipe ever reached trace? If anything, it was a light trace when we poured into our molds. I chose not to add any fragrance, but added oats to my 1lb portion. We were told to unmold after 48hrs. I found my soap to be somewhat soft and chose to leave it in the mold for 2wks longer. I've taken out of the mold and it is still somewhat soft. Since I am brand new to this hobby, my question and concern is regarding the lye: why is the soap soft? Is there too much lye? will it have a burning effect? is it still usable?
Aside from this, we had a lot of fun learning. This could be addicting!!
thanks.
-Taratunafish


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The two reasons for a soft soap that i immediately think of is not enough lye for the amount of oils used or too much liquid (or a bad combination of too many soft oils).

Did the instructor weigh the ingredients or did she measure by volume (i.e. using a measuring cup.)

Now that it is out of the mold, slice it into bars to help speed the drying time. It should be safe to use. Too much lye in soap will make it hard and brittle.

If she gave you the recipe she used, we could help you better if you posted that


----------



## Taratunafish (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello Cyndi. Sorry, I don't have the recipe at hand. We used an olive oil/coconut oil soap (4lb) from The Everything Soap Making Book (Alicia Grosso). The teacher weighed everything out. My back was turned when it came time for her weighing out the water. If you're saying: too much lye = brittle soap, then I'm comfortable using it. I found out the soap was too soft when I went to cut it while still in the mold. I have plenty of other soaps on hand, so this batch will have plenty of cure time. 
I appreciate your comments, you've eased my concerns. 

-Taratunafish


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Rule of thumb.....if the soap is really soft, its highly unlikely that it's going to be lye heavy. If the soap is brittle and has a sharp smell....think lye heavy first before investigating further.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I thought olive oil soaps typically were soft and took a really long time to cure?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

NostalgicGranny said:


> I thought olive oil soaps typically were soft and took a really long time to cure?



Not necessarily. It all depends on how much water is used, what the lye discount is and what type of olive oil. Pomace olive will set up much faster than EVOO.


----------

